# recursive groups ?

## tebers

Is it possible to have recursive groups (group ina group) and how many levels can I go deep ?

Thorsten

----------

## klieber

 *tebers wrote:*   

> Is it possible to have recursive groups (group ina group) and how many levels can I go deep ?

 

Not with /etc/group on linux.  You may want to look at NIS which (I believe) has the concept of "netgroups".  Alternately, you can use LDAP with a custom schema.

--kurt

----------

## tebers

well , I see.

ok , because I am a Lotus Notes Admin , I wll go for ldap, I had set up a Domino server and thus having ldap already there.

I have to evaluate how i can get these both worlds get together  :Smile: 

Once I am more familiar with gentoo , I will try to create my first ebuild and submit them for a domino install  :Smile: 

ThorstenLast edited by tebers on Fri May 24, 2002 5:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## klieber

 *tebers wrote:*   

> I wll go for ldap

 

In that case, you might find the LDAP Implementation HOWTO useful.  It assumes a linux-based ldap server, but also explains how to get PAM working so it will authenticate against LDAP.

--kurt

----------

## tebers

thanx for the tip.

Thorsten

----------

